

Ask HN: Version control for large amount of small projects? - senjindarashiva

How do you handle version control for a large amount (100+) of small projects (&lt;100 LOC) with only a single contributor? 
Especially when some of the projects share libraries which are maintained in a separate SVN project.<p>At the moment I am torn between creating a single &quot;blanket&quot; repository and just check in the individual files and creating a single repository for each of the projects.
======
nowarninglabel
It sounds like Git submodules would work for you, basically it means each
small project is its own repository but they are all bundled as part of one
big project. Submodules work well for when there is only one contributor to
keep things version-controlled but all in one place. Check them out!

~~~
senjindarashiva
I will definitely give that a try, the reason that I've left them out however
is my previous bad experience with keeping them in sync across systems. That
issue might be lessened considerably here though due to both the size of the
projects and the fact that It's just a single person working on them, from a
single location.

------
frossie
When you sit down to do something, how many of these projects do you touch?

If the answer is "one", then do a git repo for one. The answer you should ask
yourself is "when I look at the git log, which history(ies) would it make
sense to see together".

